# CC downloader



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 15, 2017)

There have been messages about a special download app for your CC cloud, in case you want to terminate your Lightroom CC subscription. Nobody had seen this app however. Apparently it is available right now: Adobe Photoshop Lightroom


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 15, 2017)

Don't you love how well they keep us all informed?!?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 15, 2017)

Yeah, I just happened to read it on petapixel... No idea how they got that information.


----------



## Jimmsp (Nov 15, 2017)

I just downloaded it. This might be the way where I can rename LR CC photos (from my phone) in LR Classic via the LR mobile/CC and get them to my pc for a proper local backup.
I have a renaming system which is date-text-sequence number based but which the current LR CC can't do.

My first limited efforts worked, but the changes didn't replicate to the original pc stored files. I want to see how the download handles new files mixed in with old ones.


----------



## Jimmsp (Nov 16, 2017)

I have come to an interesting conclusion. You can change the names of a photo in LR Classic for photos in the collection "all sync'd photos". That name replicates itself into the cloud and to LR CC on multiple devices. So far so good.
But once you use LR Downloader, that name is frozen in subsequent downloads. That is, once you download from the cloud, while you can still change the name of a file/photo, that new name will not appear on subsequent downloads even though that is the name LR CC recognizes. Strange.
Downloader does produce a set of folders by year, and inside those by capture date.
Any new name does not appear in the folder you choose for original photos. 

So, if you want to back up your photos to anyplace outside Adobe's cloud, you need to be sure that any file name change you may want is done ahead of any LR CC Download.


----------

